# Jude Law - Filming an advertising campaign for Dior parfum at the Trocadero front the Eiffel tower 24.03.2010 x14



## Tokko (26 März 2010)

​


----------



## Redluna (2 Apr. 2010)

Smart wie immer der gute Jude. Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## DanielCraigFan (12 Apr. 2010)

Schließe mich an. Sein zweiter Vorname muss "Smart" sein. Wie aus einem Fünfzigerjahrefilm entsprungen.


----------



## Kadira (30 Mai 2010)

Jude Law ist wirklich nett anzusehen, aber der Anzug scheint irgendwie 'falsch' zu sitzen... Siehe das Bild von Jude auf dem Regiestuhl *g*


----------

